# Thick milk and only a little - Is it worth it?



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Soooo frustrated this morning :veryangry: 
The kids favor 1 teat and don't use the other, so I've been milking her one side.
This morning she fought and fought. Only a few drops are coming out and it is syrupy. I'm getting ready to do a strip test, but to udder is small this morning, not like it's been. 
:hair:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

Alkalinity fine.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

how many days have the kids been milking from her? if its only the 1st or 2nd day..the milk might be like that. But i would do a strip test if not and see how it comes out. If her under hot?? any hard clumps?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

need more info

you said udder is smaller? you mean the kids are now nursing off that side?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

No kids not milking from that side. Negative for mastisis, no clumps just really think.
She kidded 7 days ago.
She is now really lopsided. Since I don't know any better, I wonder if she's drying up.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

In humans if you only feed a child on one side the other side will eventually dry up. I would keep trying to milk out the less used side to keep up the production. Also maybe try the teat tape for a few hours at a time to see if the kids can drink from the low producing side; be sure they are getting milk though since you will be blocking them from the side you know is good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

Sounds like the thick milk you are getting is still mixed with old colostrum, and she hasn't produced any more due to the non use of that side. You might be able to get her even again if you milk that side very frequently as well as train the kids to nurse that side as well...Tape works as Logan mentioned.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Thick milk and only a little - not the favored teat*

Thanks the vet just recommended the same.
I'm trying to strip her, she is being soooo difficult and I'm trying to not strangle her!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

So I just tortured my goat for 30+ minutes to try and get this udder working.
She was choking herself, panting, flipping stuff everywhere. DH is out of town and may have to stay until Friday now. So I am the only one to do this.

I have read other posts where people have said to be firm with her while milking. It stayed very syrupy and only came out a drip or 2 at a time. So I finished and unfortunately had to be pretty rough. I'm really not happy about stressing her (or me) like that.

What happens if one side dries up? 
How long until the colostum clears and it's milky? 
Thanks again,
Caryn


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she totally dries on that side, she may be lopsided for future freshenings......total milk with no colostrum in a normal udder comes in at around 3-5 days, the milk doesn't taste great til at least a week later.......the fact that she's started to dry up, she'll need to be brought back into milk by the frequent milking.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Liz, I'm trying every 2 hours until bedtime, so I'll do the last one in a few minute. Then Q2H tomorrow.
Think thats good?

Edit: Do you think that is frequent enough? I'm only getting about a tsp.


----------

